# StP Cribs



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 5, 2009)

So, as it's the general banter section, DIAMONDRAILS and I thought we should create the StP Cribs Edition! Yeah, we'll start shooting on location under bridges, in the squats, yeah hell we'll chronical the best dumpsters, the sign running spots and then market the collector's edition DVD's and funnel the profits to fund the site! :arrgh:

FOOTNOTE: The thread has evolved. *BEFORE* you vote, wait for pix to be uploaded!!! Voting should be based on criteria such as originality, functionality, habitability ... fuck, you know the drill! I have also PM'd the powers-that-be to allow for the poll to have names added to it as this thread evolves. Whether it will happen or is even possible is in their hands. And yeah, I'm sorry I spelled your name wrong, it has been sent to the powers-that-be for correction.


----------



## eatmonksus (Mar 5, 2009)

yea! can i show off my gold spray painted homebum pimpmobile( shopping cart)?


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 5, 2009)

:cheers:Yeah! See and then we could get a spin-off called StP's Pimp My Ride! Shit, get that fucker all tricked out w/a John Deere motor, hydrolics, DVD player ... yeah, and then StP's Extreme Squat Makeover for renovating ur squat where u park it! 

This may work!!!


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 5, 2009)

STP EXTREME squat makeover could be really funny imagine if different "designers" got assigned each episode. you'd have the people you value squats as a legit form of housing like me who would fix them up to the best of their abilities(ok to dirty punk house standards). and then you'd have the people who totally disrespect squats as a form of housing and they'd just through the pails of paint at the walls; "you want a window? hand me that sledge hammer...." kind of deal.
i can see it......


----------



## DIAMONDRAILS (Mar 5, 2009)

Leave it to IBRRHOBO to come up w/this! His StP crib would probably be the only vacant bldg in the projects! I can see the reviews now! lol


----------



## Ravie (Mar 5, 2009)

know what i think would be cool? this thread except people just post pictures of their squat, home, box, watever.... sounds easier than what your thinking lol


----------



## eatmonksus (Mar 6, 2009)

and we could suggest ways to pimp it out! they're both great ideas. lets do both!!


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 6, 2009)

i like the idea of a web series show type thinger.... 
i've had some pimpin shopping carts in the past. the one we called the hobo limo was pretty grand. 3 milkcarts wired to the outside for even MORE storage space.....


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 6, 2009)

what if your squat is already pimp what do you do then!?!?!?!


----------



## eatmonksus (Mar 6, 2009)

well, you have to pimp it out more! you can never be to pimp. just ask flavor flav...


----------



## Ravie (Mar 6, 2009)

show it off?


----------



## DIAMONDRAILS (Mar 7, 2009)

Shooot, Arrow it should be worth something..look at you all high tech girl...lol..Oh and Telephone's. and TV's..points


----------



## Ravie (Mar 8, 2009)

you know what? my squat sucks. but i'm cleaning it next week so i'll take pictures!


----------



## shua (Mar 8, 2009)

when are all these pictures going to be up?


----------



## eatmonksus (Mar 8, 2009)

i'm looking for a camera, so as soon as i find one


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 9, 2009)

My first pix should be up by the end of the week. The Hobo Limo and the Pimp my Waystation.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 11, 2009)

Alright, I got the shopping cart. Here's the scoop. I'm gonna equip it w/a 3.5 hp Briggs & Stratton, GPS, CB 'cause that's how we do it in the Dirty, Dirty South, a mechanical rotor DISH system I got in a clean out and is still operational, a scoot stand to ride on similar to the stands on the back of self propelled mowers, a pneumatic cover and a couple of other goodies. I'm picking up sticks for the welder Sunday so stay tuned!


----------

